# TIPS for FA CUP & Copa Del rey



## poker50ribu (Jan 17, 2018)

FA CUP:
*Chelsea *
2 - 0
Norwich City


Swansea City 
1 - 1
Wolverhampton Wanderers


Wigan Athletic
  1- 1
AFC Bournemouth 

Copa Del Rey

*Atletico Madrid*  BIG BET
 3 - 1 
Sevilla

*Valencia *
 2 - 1 
Alaves

Espanyol
 1 - 2
*Barcelona 

*


----------

